# Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Problem?!



## Charem (Oct 9, 2008)

I mean, seriously.  It was rather slow all yesterday, got progressively worse, and now it takes 45 minutes to load one page.  FORTY-FIVE MINUTES.  I timed it.  And FA is the only website plagued with this problem...all other websites open just fine, so it's now my connection.

So....why hasn't anybody else posted anything about this??  Am I seriously the ONLY ONE with this problem?  ...Well, I do know one other person was experiencing the same, but...  Gah, this is insanity...

Does ANYONE have any info about this?  I would like to know what the fudge is going on.


----------



## Emil (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Im experiencing no problems whatsoever


----------



## mammagamma (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

I got it happening for me, too. omg fa wats goin on


----------



## Eustache (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Same thing for me: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable.


----------



## riosaris (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Happening here too.


----------



## Kayla-La (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

It'll load for me.. alright, usually. But there are times where it's really, really slow. It seems rather sporadic.


----------



## BlackRat (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Takes about 3-5 minutes per page for me unless there's been no new posts since I last openned it, only happening recently.


----------



## Bane Keldare (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

I am also having this problem. It essentially loads everything but a tiny piece according to the load bar, but I get nothing, even after 5 minutes of waiting.


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

no issue here


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

One thing you can try to do is a Tracert to see if there are any servers lagging between you and FA.

Windows 95 to Vista
1) Press *Windows Key + R*
2) Type in *CMD*
3) Type in *tracert www.furaffinity.net* and hit enter.

OSX
1) Click Finder > Applications > Utilities > Command
2) Type *traceroute www.furaffinity.net

*It'll tell you if any server between and FA is lagging.


----------



## mammagamma (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Ok so I have a list of 16 servers. (1st of which tells me it timed out)

What am I supposed to look out for?

How do I fix?

Is it possible for me to fix? >_>

*clueless*


----------



## tacticalsnake (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

I know two of the servers came up with astrisks in the middle of what looks like load times...? But I don't know what that means. :<


----------



## Strawkitty (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Yeah can't use the site here. Started to lag late last night and I figured that it was just US furs waking up but apparently that wasn't the case. :X

Edit: seems to load just fine if I use a proxy?


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



mammagamma said:


> Ok so I have a list of 16 servers. (1st of which tells me it timed out)
> 
> What am I supposed to look out for?
> 
> ...


If the very first node is timing out that means there is problem locally preventing you from accessing FA. Generally, that means the connection between you and your router/modem are, for whatever reason, not completing.

Try rebooting your router/modem? Do you have any firewalls, ad blockers, spam bots, etc loaded that would be intercepting/modifying your data in any way?


----------



## Charem (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Did the ping thing...wish I even knew what pings -are-...16 and 17 timed out, and the others seem to be relatively slow, I guess.

Screenshot: http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/12/52/68/41/pings10.png

Okay, so according to what I'm hearing, FA's servers are having trouble with our individual connection...but (at least) 8 of us are having problems all at the same time?...  I don't think our connections are to blame...this is too coincidental for that.  And have any of us ever had this problem before?  Not being able to access the site while most people could?  I know I haven't.

I'm asking for further investigation into this...or at least a way to 'sync up' FA's servers to our connection.  We know the pings, but what do we do with the information?

EDIT: Thanks Dragoneer.  I'm going to try a few things and see if they work.  I'll post an update soon.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



Charem said:


> Did the ping thing...wish I even knew what pings -are-...16 and 17 timed out, and the others seem to be relatively slow, I guess.
> 
> Screenshot: http://i42.servimg.com/u/f42/12/52/68/41/pings10.png


Whatever servers you have before you hit FA (*ironpath.net) are not responding swiftly, generating "Request time out". there's your problem. It's whatever nodes lay between you, Level 3 and Ironpath. That's what's causing the site to go down for. Unfortunately, it's not an FA issue. However your connection is routed to FA is currently experiencing problems.

For reference, here's a copy of my Tracert.

  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  Wireless_Broadband_Router.home [192.168.1.1]
  2    22 ms    21 ms    21 ms  L100.VFTTP-53.WASHDC.verizon-gni.net [71.178.224.1]
  3    21 ms    21 ms    21 ms  P1-3.LCR-01.WASHDC.verizon-gni.net [130.81.60.44]
  4    24 ms    24 ms    24 ms  130.81.17.197
  5    24 ms    24 ms    24 ms  10gigabitethernet1-3.core1.ash1.he.net [209.51.161.33]
  6    24 ms    24 ms    24 ms  gige-g13-1-0.gsr12416.ash.he.net [72.52.92.6]
  7    24 ms    25 ms    24 ms  paratech-lis.gw.lightning.net [216.66.0.250]
  8    25 ms    25 ms    25 ms  66.112.208.6
  9    25 ms    25 ms    24 ms  66-112-210-126.ironpath.net [66.112.210.126]



Strawkitty said:


> Edit: seems to load just fine if I use a proxy?


That's because a proxy routes your data differently to the FA servers.


----------



## X (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

loads for me in 5 seconds. no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Skee (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

I'm having problems too, no time outs, pings all <=100, 15 routes, and still no dice on the website. Rebooted router, cleaned DNS up, done everything I can think of (Although I'm no Netspert), yet nothin'. HALP!


----------



## Charem (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Alright.  Tried disabling/re-enabling my firewall, turning off my modem, disconnecting my modem (both electronically and physically d/c'd it), and turning off my computer.  None of this worked. 



Dragoneer said:


> Whatever servers you have before you hit FA (*ironpath.net) are not responding swiftly, generating "Request time out". there's your problem. It's whatever nodes lay between you, Level 3 and Ironpath. That's what's causing the site to go down for. Unfortunately, it's not an FA issue. However your connection is routed to FA is currently experiencing problems.



So all these servers are sort of a route that my connection needs to travel to connect to FA, I take it?  Then why would these two mystery servers fail all of a sudden?  I imagine this 'route' has remained the same ever since I began browsing FA with this current connection?  I've never switched service providers or changed out modems or anything...

Is there a way for me to fix this?

I don't believe my connection was ever routed differently to FA recently.  I have no conscious knowledge of this happening.  But if I must re-route it all, I'd like to know how one goes about doing that.


----------



## mammagamma (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



Dragoneer said:


> If the very first node is timing out that means there is problem locally preventing you from accessing FA. Generally, that means the connection between you and your router/modem are, for whatever reason, not completing.
> 
> Try rebooting your router/modem? Do you have any firewalls, ad blockers, spam bots, etc loaded that would be intercepting/modifying your data in any way?


No firewalls, no nothing.

Also, it's a shared connection, so fiddling with the router is impossible (it's located in my landlord's room... who isn't here). =/

Although rebooting the router seems silly because every other site works fine other than FA's mainsite.


----------



## Bane Keldare (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

I've also tried the above methods and it still isn't working, and this is the only page I frequent that is having this problem.

Does this possibly have anything at all to do with what's happening in this thread?

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=28654


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



Charem said:


> I mean, seriously.  It was rather slow all yesterday, got progressively worse, and now it takes 45 minutes to load one page.  *FORTY-FIVE MINUTES.*  I timed it.  And FA is the only website plagued with this problem...all other websites open just fine, so it's now my connection.



Problem exists between keyboard and user. 

I would have long given up and just gone elsewhere for a while.

On that note, I also had troubles with FA last night.  Very long load times.


----------



## fx1 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Same here, furaffinity.net does not connect. Until it is fixed just use some proxy, http://www.youhide.com/ for example.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

No issues here, but my traceroute results are strange:

arielmt@cleos-cat:~$ traceroute www.furaffinity.net
traceroute to www.furaffinity.net (66.112.210.126), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  home (192.168.0.1)  5.708 ms  5.315 ms  11.550 ms
 2  65.113.122.1.gilanet.com (65.113.122.1)  34.703 ms  42.561 ms  46.482 ms
 3  65.113.120.245.gilanet.com (65.113.120.245)  74.072 ms  79.892 ms  83.907 ms
 4  phn-edge-06.inet.qwest.net (63.230.183.21)  103.556 ms  109.399 ms  119.227 ms
 5  phn-core-02.inet.qwest.net (205.171.12.81)  127.164 ms  128.998 ms  136.847 ms
 6  * lap-brdr-03.inet.qwest.net (67.14.22.74)  161.451 ms  149.007 ms
 7  63.146.27.34 (63.146.27.34)  153.085 ms 63.146.27.38 (63.146.27.38)  76.245 ms  68.178 ms
 8  vlan69.csw1.LosAngeles1.Level3.net (4.68.20.62)  87.870 ms vlan99.csw4.LosAngeles1.Level3.net (4.68.20.254)  93.732 ms vlan69.csw1.LosAngeles1.Level3.net (4.68.20.62)  90.199 ms
 9  ae-83-83.ebr3.LosAngeles1.Level3.net (4.69.137.41)  105.473 ms  109.493 ms ae-93-93.ebr3.LosAngeles1.Level3.net (4.69.137.45)  111.802 ms
10  ae-4.ebr4.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.132.82)  174.346 ms  188.090 ms  192.013 ms
11  ae-84-84.csw3.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.134.186)  207.776 ms ae-94-94.csw4.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.134.190)  213.682 ms ae-84-84.csw3.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.134.186)  216.061 ms
12  ae-21-79.car1.Washington1.Level3.net (4.68.17.67)  219.812 ms  223.582 ms ae-31-89.car1.Washington1.Level3.net (4.68.17.131)  159.465 ms
13  fe-4-1.core1.ash.va.ironpath.net (63.210.41.158)  155.525 ms  155.752 ms  159.629 ms
14  66.112.208.6 (66.112.208.6)  153.302 ms  157.517 ms  168.992 ms
15  * * *
16  * * *
17  * * *
18  * * *
19  * * *
20  * * *
21  * * *
22  * * *
23  * * *
24  * * *
25  * * *
26  * * *
27  * * *
28  * * *
29  * * *
30  * * *
arielmt@cleos-cat:~$ 

Despite being able to use FA without issues, my traces disappear just after entering IronPath Networks via Level3 Communications.


----------



## Charem (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



fx1 said:


> Same here, furaffinity.net does not connect. Until it is fixed just use some proxy, http://www.youhide.com/ for example.



Tried the proxy you provided.  Also inputted many proxy addresses (here: http://www.proxy4free.com/page1.html ) into my Firefox and told it to use said proxies...no dice, either way.

The proxy fix doesn't seem to be working, in other words...



			
				Kimmerset said:
			
		

> Problem exists between keyboard and user.
> 
> I would have long given up and just gone elsewhere for a while.
> 
> On that note, I also had troubles with FA last night. Very long load times.



Heh.  Funny thing is, it's 8 AM over here right now.  I've been trying to solve this problem all night.


----------



## Charem (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

New update...I did find a proxy that works for me.

*cancel that, check below for a better proxy*

It stretches the website thanks to a dumb banner ad, and this has to make a security risk to run through an outside proxy, but it's better than nothing.

But seriously.  I am really pissed off about this whole thing right now.

*UPDATE* This is the...least annoying of the free proxies that work: http://uncorktheweb.com/index.php  So anybody who needs to use a proxy, this one is best.  It put a small ad at the top of the screen which isn't all that annoying, and will occasionally put up a full-screen ad you can just immediately exit.  Not very troublesome all in all.  The site is sized correctly and everything seems to work fine.


----------



## fx1 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



Charem said:


> Tried the proxy you provided.  Also inputted many proxy addresses (here: http://www.proxy4free.com/page1.html ) into my Firefox and told it to use said proxies...no dice, either way.



Try http://www.internetproxy.net/, it seems to work better than youhide.com.


----------



## Charem (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



fx1 said:


> Try http://www.internetproxy.net/, it seems to work better than youhide.com.



Yeah, you rock man.  That is definitely the best of any I found.


----------



## Strawkitty (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Whatever that was it's gone for me at least. Running smooothly now. :3


----------



## Charem (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

And...suddenly am I once again able to access FA without a proxy.  Flawlessly and with quick loading times yet again.  And I did nothing to possibly 'fix' anything.  ...This is seriously screwed up, but at least I got FA back without a proxy...


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



Charem said:


> And...suddenly am I once again able to access FA without a proxy.  Flawlessly and with quick loading times yet again.  And I did nothing to possibly 'fix' anything.  ...This is seriously screwed up, but at least I got FA back without a proxy...


Some server between here and there was more than likely having a problem... and fixed their issue.


----------



## tsawolf (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Level 3 was having an issue last night that probably caused the slowdown for all of you.

It was *NOT* an FA problem. There was nothing we can do to fix it. The problem was far above us - at one of the Tier 1 providers of the internet.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



ArielMT said:


> No issues here, but my traceroute results are strange:
> 
> (elided)
> 
> Despite being able to use FA without issues, my traces disappear just after entering IronPath Networks via Level3 Communications.


conjecturing wildly that those are IronPath's routers and just discard external probing

for some reason the Windows tracert doesn't bother with those hops at all, but UNIX trace utilities do.  I got the same.


----------



## Frasque (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

I've noticed some very long load times the past fews days, esp. when looking at full views, but assumed it was my flintstones computer.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



Dragoneer said:


> Some server between here and there was more than likely having a problem... and fixed their issue.



Well, no.  Not really.Long time since I've been a sniffer-pilot but here goes....

It was a congested network link, router interface or missing/circular route.

The devices appearing in a tracert aren't servers per se, they are ISP router (or switch) interfaces (often on the same router/core switch, an ingress and egress link) connecting different wide area network nodes together to form the internet backbone.  Some are inside an ISP, others are at intra-ISP peering points (say where Comcast connects to ATT, Bell to Rogers etc).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tracert

Tracert shows the network path (with l/m/h average response times) that a packet (any packet really, from that source IP (your workstation) to that destination IP (FA), port 80 in the case of web traffic) would take from your browser to FA and back.  Tracert itself doesn't use port 80, it uses ICMP (INTERNET control message protocol) and user data protocol ports above 33,000.  Because it can be used to discover network topology, many routers/switches are configured to drop ICMP packets for security reasons, and tracert will show those interfaces by reporting a '*'.

ArielMT, nothing strange in your tracert, you can even see routers dropping ICMP, (lines 15 on) and packets traversing different routers across Level3's internal net.

So why was Level3 having issues?  To many unknowns to call for sure.  Could have been a loss of protection in their network, BGP4 convergence storm, circular static routes, bad karma etc.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



Eevee said:


> conjecturing wildly that those are IronPath's routers and just discard external probing
> 
> for some reason the Windows tracert doesn't bother with those hops at all, but UNIX trace utilities do.  I got the same.


That would make sense.  I don't know why I didn't think of that, or how I could forget that Microsoft's command line utilities nearly always do things subtly different from the rest of the world.  Modern traceroute for Linux, version 2.0.9, Nov 19 2007.

No issues reaching or using FA from 207.225.48.0/20, either.


----------



## Missy_da_dane (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

I have been having the same problem with the lag and slow loading screens, the Forum loads perfect as to other web sites but when I go to the main FA page and try to go to anything it takes a few mins to get anything. Tried the tracer thing but I dont really understand what I am looking at...


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



Dragoneer said:


> One thing you can try to do is a Tracert to see if there are any servers lagging between you and FA.
> 
> Windows 95 to Vista
> 1) Press *Windows Key + R*
> ...



BTW:  On Windows systems, add something like > foo.txt onto the end of your tracert command and this will dump all output into a text file for uber-easy copypasta.


----------



## Missy_da_dane (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]

  1    10 ms    10 ms    14 ms  10.242.0.1
  2    10 ms     9 ms    12 ms  gig4-2.rochnystf-rtr01.nyroc.rr.com [24.93.4.5]
  3     9 ms     9 ms    12 ms  gig1-0-8.rochnymth-rtr03.nyroc.rr.com [24.93.4.2
22]
  4    14 ms    18 ms    19 ms  ge-7-3-0.syrcnycsr-rtr03.nyroc.rr.com [24.92.224
.10]
  5    23 ms    25 ms    23 ms  ge-7-3-0.albynywav-rtr03.nyroc.rr.com [24.24.7.1
74]
  6   137 ms   222 ms   235 ms  te-3-2.car1.Boston1.Level3.net [4.79.0.69]
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8    35 ms   171 ms   134 ms  ae-0-11.bar2.Boston1.Level3.net [4.69.140.90]
  9    41 ms    35 ms    36 ms  ae-8-8.ebr1.NewYork1.Level3.net [4.69.140.98]
 10    33 ms    36 ms    36 ms  ae-71-71.csw2.NewYork1.Level3.net [4.69.134.70]
 11    43 ms    36 ms    35 ms  ae-74-74.ebr4.NewYork1.Level3.net [4.69.134.117]
 12    40 ms    35 ms    53 ms  ae-3.ebr4.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.132.93]
 13    44 ms    36 ms    35 ms  ae-84-84.csw3.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.134.1
86]
 14    34 ms    32 ms    32 ms  ae-31-89.car1.Washington1.Level3.net [4.68.17.13
1]
 15    36 ms    36 ms    35 ms  fe-4-1.core1.ash.va.ironpath.net [63.210.41.158]
 16    38 ms    35 ms    37 ms  66.112.208.6
 17    37 ms    36 ms    36 ms  66-112-210-126.ironpath.net [66.112.210.126]
Trace complete.

and thats what i get


----------



## Renard_v (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

not really any issues here. site is a little bit slower than usual, but nothing mindblowingly noticeable


----------



## Inices (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Not working for me at all right now. Restarted router and all that, no dice. Like the others, it works fine with a proxy, but not otherwise. Got a few * when I did the command line thing. Meh, I'll see if this keeps up tomorrow.


----------



## tsawolf (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



Inices said:


> Not working for me at all right now. Restarted router and all that, no dice. Like the others, it works fine with a proxy, but not otherwise. Got a few * when I did the command line thing. Meh, I'll see if this keeps up tomorrow.



Please post the traceroute, so we can talk to the upstream providers and see what's going on.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



Stratadrake said:


> BTW:  On Windows systems, add something like > foo.txt onto the end of your tracert command and this will dump all output into a text file for uber-easy copypasta.


..or you can just copy it directly from the command prompt


----------



## rednec0 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

I'm now starting to notice this problem. Its usually taking about a minute or 2 just for the page itself to load. Could it be the ISPs starting to throttle the host company? Also here's what I got:

Tracing route to www.furaffinity.net [66.112.210.126]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     8 ms     9 ms     8 ms  10.0.97.1
  2     8 ms    10 ms    11 ms  12-215-9-1.client.mchsi.com [12.215.9.1]
  3    12 ms    12 ms    14 ms  12.118.191.17
  4    16 ms    17 ms    16 ms  cr1.phlpa.ip.att.net [12.123.224.130]
  5    16 ms    18 ms    24 ms  cr1.n54ny.ip.att.net [12.122.5.241]
  6    18 ms    17 ms    19 ms  tbr1.n54ny.ip.att.net [12.122.16.138]
  7    16 ms    18 ms    19 ms  ggr2.n54ny.ip.att.net [12.123.3.58]
  8    17 ms    18 ms    17 ms  192.205.33.94
  9    20 ms    17 ms    17 ms  vlan89.csw3.NewYork1.Level3.net [4.68.16.190]
 10    30 ms    17 ms    19 ms  ae-83-83.ebr3.NewYork1.Level3.net [4.69.134.105]

 11    32 ms    19 ms    19 ms  ae-3.ebr3.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.132.89]
 12    21 ms    19 ms    32 ms  ae-83-83.csw3.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.134.170]
 13    20 ms    19 ms    20 ms  ae-31-89.car1.Washington1.Level3.net [4.68.17.131]
 14    21 ms    21 ms    23 ms  fe-4-1.core1.ash.va.ironpath.net [63.210.41.158]

 15    32 ms    29 ms    26 ms  66.112.208.6
 16    26 ms    26 ms    30 ms  66-112-210-126.ironpath.net [66.112.210.126]

Trace complete.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Occasionally, I've been seeing a bit of a slow down in the past few days, but maybe a 10-second load time at worst. I haven't seen anything like 45 minutes.

It's running smooth for me right now.


----------



## Kittyoffandomdoom (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

I'm getting really slow load times, around 2-5 minutes too


----------



## Leasara (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

It's taking me several minutes to load a page on FA, but the forums are as fast as ever.  Since the forums and main site are on different servers in the same colo, I should be getting roughly the same route on my connection, right?

Just seems strange to me.

Edit:  I noticed that the only pages that seem to be loading slowly are the User Control Panel.  I get the menu and banner and everything just fine, but the dynamic content of the pages (the lists of submissions/comments/journals...) take a while to appear.


----------



## Zentio (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

It's going slow for me too.
I notice on the bottom when it happens it's saying it's waiting for servbot or whatever.


----------



## Ebon Lupus (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

For me it hangs on "connecting to servbot.furaffinity.net" when trying to submit a journal or look at messages.


----------



## foxystallion (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

All other sites are working fine for me. I run OS X with FireFox 2 and have no firewall. 

www.furaffinity.net is unresponsive. When I went to www.forums.furaffinity.net I got the apparently normal entry page for www.furaffinity.net instead but discovered that I wasn't logged in anymore and couldn't log in. 

I clicked on forums and got to the forums but still couldn't log in. I clicked reply to this thread, and got a log in screen that works. Very strange. Clearly the problem is at the FA end.  

www.furaffinity is now working but I was no longer logged in. This time I could now log in. The images are now loading normally again, but my comments, faves, journals, page won't load.


----------



## foxystallion (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

My http://www.furaffinity.net/msg/others/ page is now loading, but very slowly.


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

nothing on FA is loading for me...every other site i visit work but FA


----------



## Inices (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



tsawolf said:


> Please post the traceroute, so we can talk to the upstream providers and see what's going on.



I seem to be the only one who made it up to 30. That doesn't sound good.


----------



## Lynxia (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

And then FA became a *cannot display the webpage* page 3 minutes ago after being slow for hours.
Nice...


----------



## ILikeYourArt (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

And the halt has arrived! D:


----------



## mammagamma (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

^ what they said


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Same here, I cannot reach the main site at all at the moment. It was loading slowly about an hour ago then was fine about 20 minuets ago and now nothing.


----------



## StormKitty (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Earlier this afternoon I was able to navigate from work but it was very slow, >5minutes per page load.  Now that I'm home I get page load errors - network timeout.


----------



## Zephyer (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

I just got off work, and everything was working just fine for a few minutes, then suddenly, nothing.


----------



## MooglyGuy (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

I have to say, I think it's hilarious that the site admins effectively conned people out of thousands of dollars by saying that their donations would keep the site running smoothly and would drastically reduce downtime, yet things are still about the same as they ever were.


----------



## KingNi2 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

I was in the middle of submitting a pic! Now all i get are Network Timeout errors.
First slowness now this.


----------



## Nanakisan (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

heres my results

ignore the first timeout
i get that everytime with comcasts sucky network

yes i have comcast and they are the origin and root of all things evil internet related  


1    <1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    10 ms     9 ms     9 ms  ge-1-15-ur03.beaverton.or.bverton.comcast.net [6
8.87.219.217]
  4     8 ms     9 ms     9 ms  te-9-1-ur04.beaverton.or.bverton.comcast.net [68
.87.216.50]
  5    10 ms    17 ms     9 ms  te-8-4-ur05.beaverton.or.bverton.comcast.net [68
.87.216.101]
  6     9 ms     9 ms     8 ms  te-9-1-ur06.beaverton.or.bverton.comcast.net [68
.87.216.98]
  7    11 ms     9 ms     9 ms  te-7-4-ar01.troutdale.or.bverton.comcast.net [68
.87.216.106]
  8    15 ms    14 ms    14 ms  te-0-4-0-4-cr01.seattle.wa.ibone.comcast.net [68
.86.90.233]
  9    14 ms    12 ms    13 ms  te-3-3.car1.Seattle1.Level3.net [4.79.104.109]
 10    13 ms    17 ms    14 ms  ae-32-52.ebr2.Seattle1.Level3.net [4.68.105.62]

 11    45 ms    46 ms    53 ms  ae-2.ebr2.Denver1.Level3.net [4.69.132.54]
 12    72 ms    64 ms    66 ms  ae-3.ebr1.Chicago2.Level3.net [4.69.132.62]
 13    65 ms    66 ms    66 ms  ae-1-100.ebr2.Chicago2.Level3.net [4.69.132.114]

 14   105 ms    92 ms   105 ms  ae-2.ebr2.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.132.70]
 15   103 ms   106 ms    92 ms  ae-92-92.csw4.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.134.1
58]
 16    94 ms    92 ms     *     ae-41-99.car1.Washington1.Level3.net [4.68.17.19
5]
 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 18     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 19     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 20     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 21     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 22     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 23     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 24     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 25     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 26     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 27     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 28     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 29     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 30     *        *        *     Request timed out.


----------



## Raaben (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Was working very slowly for a few days for me, now nothing at all


----------



## net-cat (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

[thread]28809[/thread]


----------



## Inices (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



MooglyGuy said:


> I have to say, I think it's hilarious that the site admins effectively conned people out of thousands of dollars by saying that their donations would keep the site running smoothly and would drastically reduce downtime, yet things are still about the same as they ever were.



lol drama

I don't let it bug me, it just means no FA for a period of time. It's annoying, but I wouldn't say they're conning anyone out of money.


----------



## ravewulf (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

It's also been slow for me for a few days. Now I'm getting IE can not display this web page messages. Here are my tracert results:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Chris>tracert furaffinity.net
Tracing route to furaffinity.net [66.112.210.126]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
  1     4 ms     2 ms     2 ms  192.168.2.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    10 ms    10 ms     8 ms  ge-3-4-ur01.groveland.ma.boston.comcast.net [68.
87.151.129]
  4    11 ms     9 ms     9 ms  be-15-crs01.woburn.ma.boston.comcast.net [68.87.
145.153]
  5    10 ms    10 ms    10 ms  po-15-ar02.woburn.ma.boston.comcast.net [68.87.1
45.154]
  6    14 ms    14 ms    14 ms  te-3-2-ar01.chartford.ct.hartford.comcast.net [6
8.86.90.62]
  7    17 ms    18 ms    19 ms  te-0-4-0-1-cr01.newyork.ny.ibone.comcast.net [68
.86.90.61]
  8    17 ms    17 ms    23 ms  xe-11-3-0.edge1.NewYork2.Level3.net [4.71.186.5]
  9    17 ms    30 ms    16 ms  vlan69.csw1.NewYork1.Level3.net [4.68.16.62]
 10    28 ms    17 ms    19 ms  ae-64-64.ebr4.NewYork1.Level3.net [4.69.134.113]
 11    70 ms   282 ms    36 ms  ae-3.ebr4.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.132.93]
 12    30 ms    34 ms    35 ms  ae-84-84.csw3.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.134.1
86]
 13   104 ms   210 ms   210 ms  ae-31-89.car1.Washington1.Level3.net [4.68.17.13
1]
 14     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 18     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 19     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 20     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 21     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 22     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 23     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 24     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 25     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 26     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 27     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 28     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 29     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 30     *        *        *     Request timed out.
Trace complete.


----------



## Corinth (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Well, FA timed out. I wonder how many people out there are hitting the f5 button as we speak, hmmm?


----------



## blackpuma (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Hm, same here. FA seems to be shut down completely. However, I have trust they will bring it back online soon.. like they always do. 

Don't sweat it and wait for a couple of hours.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

The site status forum says it's an ISP issue. We know how flaky they can be. FA could be down for a long while.


----------



## X (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

fa wont load anymore.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



half-witted fur said:


> fa wont load anymore.



You're not pressing F5 enough.


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

I realize that the ISP is flaking out right now but it can't help that all these intervening servers are flaking out too...


Tracing route to www.furaffinity.net [66.112.210.126]
over a maximum of 50 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.2.1 
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3     8 ms    12 ms     9 ms  ge-3-5-ur01.everett.wa.seattle.comcast.net [68.86.177.233] 
  4    10 ms    14 ms    14 ms  68.86.90.222 
  5    15 ms    14 ms    14 ms  68.86.90.221 
  6    20 ms    14 ms    13 ms  pos-0-0-0-0-cr01.seattle.wa.ibone.comcast.net [68.86.85.205] 
  7    16 ms    13 ms    14 ms  te-3-3.car1.Seattle1.Level3.net [4.79.104.109] 
  8    15 ms    17 ms    17 ms  ae-32-54.ebr2.Seattle1.Level3.net [4.68.105.126] 
  9    41 ms    54 ms    53 ms  ae-2.ebr2.Denver1.Level3.net [4.69.132.54] 
 10    65 ms    65 ms    64 ms  ae-3.ebr1.Chicago2.Level3.net [4.69.132.62] 
 11    65 ms    64 ms    64 ms  ae-1-100.ebr2.Chicago2.Level3.net [4.69.132.114] 
 12   105 ms   108 ms   107 ms  ae-2.ebr2.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.132.70] 
 13    98 ms   108 ms   108 ms  ae-82-82.csw3.Washington1.Level3.net [4.69.134.154] 
 14   100 ms    98 ms    98 ms  ae-31-89.car1.Washington1.Level3.net [4.68.17.131] 
 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 18     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 19     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 20     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 21     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 22     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 23     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 24     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 25     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 26     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 27     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 28     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 29     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 30     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 31     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 32     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 33     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 34     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 35     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 36     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 37     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 38     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 39     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 40     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 41     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 42     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 43     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 44     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 45     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 46     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 47     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 48     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 49     *        *     fe-4-1.core1.ash.va.ironpath.net [63.210.41.158]  reports: Destination host unreachable.

Trace complete.


----------



## Balto.Woof (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



Fuzzypaws said:


> I realize that the ISP is flaking out right now but it can't help that all these intervening servers are flaking out too...
> 
> 
> Tracing route to www.furaffinity.net [66.112.210.126]
> ...



The routers are putting either a low priority on ICMP(ping) packets or are causing a blackhole effect to prevent DDoS attacks.  

These days, trace routes and pathpings tend to be a waist of time unless the issue is within the ISP's network and or pre-network access point.

'Nuff Said.


----------



## X (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\zach>tracert www.furaffinity.net

Tracing route to www.furaffinity.net [66.112.210.126]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     2 ms    <1 ms  Wireless_Broadband_Router.home [192.168.1.1]
  2     9 ms     9 ms     8 ms  L100.VFTTP-84.TAMPFL.verizon-gni.net [96.228.224
.1]
  3    10 ms     9 ms    10 ms  G6-0-684.LCR-06.TAMPFL.verizon-gni.net [130.81.1
09.42]
  4    61 ms    62 ms    81 ms  130.81.17.199
  5    64 ms    64 ms    61 ms  10gigabitethernet1-3.core1.ash1.he.net [209.51.1
61.33]
  6    61 ms    61 ms    62 ms  72.52.92.6
  7     *     66.112.210.126  reports: *Destination host unreachable.*

Trace complete.

C:\Users\zach>


----------



## STrRedWolf (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Pulled my own traceroute from a Verizon network that's close by (Maryland).  It's going from Verizon to Hurricane Electric and supposedly IronPort via MAE-EAST, if I can hazzard a guess from everyone elses traceroute (looks like Hurricane and Level 3 have peering agreements with IronPort).

Which means IronPort's routers are ether:

badly misconfigured
shut down (powered off)
or asploded. (BLAM!)


----------



## Balto.Woof (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



half-witted fur said:


> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
> Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\zach>tracert www.furaffinity.net
> ...



Whois Record

OrgName:    IronPath Networks 
OrgID:      IRONP-1
Address:    7969 Brightlight Place
City:       Ellicott City
StateProv:  MD
PostalCode: 21043
Country:    US

NetRange:   66.112.208.0 - 66.112.223.255 
CIDR:       66.112.208.0/20 
NetName:    IRONP-1-ARIN
NetHandle:  NET-66-112-208-0-1
Parent:     NET-66-0-0-0-0
NetType:    Direct Allocation
NameServer: NS0.BACKWOODSMEDIA.COM
NameServer: NS1.BACKWOODSMEDIA.COM
Comment:    
RegDate:    2006-05-05
Updated:    2006-05-05

RNOCHandle: NOC1879-ARIN
RNOCName:   Network Operations Center 
RNOCPhone:  +1-703-981-7831


FAIL!!!!!


----------



## Balto.Woof (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



STrRedWolf said:


> Pulled my own traceroute from a Verizon network that's close by (Maryland).  It's going from Verizon to Hurricane Electric and supposedly IronPort via MAE-EAST, if I can hazzard a guess from everyone elses traceroute (looks like Hurricane and Level 3 have peering agreements with IronPort).
> 
> Which means IronPort's routers are ether:
> 
> ...



Dooooood...  A dead hop can be anything in a tracert.  lol


----------



## X (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



Balto.Woof said:


> FAIL!!!!!



 what?


----------



## Balto.Woof (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



half-witted fur said:


> what?



Ironpath networks is Fa1l!

Also, my ISP's DNS servers can not lookup www.ironpath.com. Issues with DNS propagation?


----------



## X (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

also, site seems to be working again.


----------



## blackpuma (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Hm, same here. FA seems to be shut down completely. However, I have trust they will bring it back online soon.. like they always do. 

Don't sweat it and wait for a couple of hours.

EDIT: Never mind, this message took so long to sent the site acctually came back before it was submitted. XP


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

It's back up for me. Albeit a bit slow, but there.


----------



## talakestreal (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

And it's gone again. I get the 504 error screen at the moment. 

Poor FA, it keeps getting killed and revived. It's like a zombie website sometimes.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

It IS that time of year.


----------



## Nanakisan (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

its back

*http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1619953/*

it seems Net-Cat started a riot at the isp
heheheheheehehheeh


----------



## foxystallion (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



net-cat said:


> [thread]28809[/thread]



Would you please disclose the name of FA's nincompoop ISP? Credit where credit is due! Thanks.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

All will be revealed in a tell-all expose worthy of the National Enquirer when I have all the information.

*is wishing he _had_ picked up a bottle of 151 today...*


----------



## Inices (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



net-cat said:


> All will be revealed in a tell-all expose worthy of the National Enquirer when I have all the information.
> 
> *is wishing he _had_ picked up a bottle of 151 today...*



Good luck with that.


----------



## foxystallion (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

I got the name via traceroute.

"Captain, she can't take any more!"


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

D; the sites not working for me again


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



Ship-Wreck said:


> D; the sites not working for me again


Please don't take this the wrong way, but you don't need to post every time FA has a hiccup. Second, posting without any information/data to help us resolve the problem does not help us whatsoever.

Please post pings, tracert logs or other information to help us out.

"it's not working" give us zero indication of what's wrong or how to help.


----------



## Inices (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



Dragoneer said:


> Please post pings, tracert logs or other information to help us out.



Already done. The site's still not working for me, both normally and with a proxy. Before it worked via proxy, though.


----------



## 2ndVenus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Quit telling us its our fault and check TracerT all the time just so you can point at one thing to say its us. The website is slow, doesnt exist for 15 minutes every 45 minutes, fails to load thumbnails, the actual layout design, claims the page is done when it hasnt even fully loaded, and is almost unusable for me! STOP SAYING ITS ME! Its goddamn not, my connection is flawless among the other several thousand sites i'v been on and iv been through college to know what im talking about in this matter. It's a fact its not us.

My suspicions go against the database failing to respond to demand, d.furaffinity, c.furaffinity ect, or that your system is failing to respond to too many connections.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



2ndVenus said:


> Quit telling us its our fault and check TracerT all the time just so you can point at one thing to say its us. The website is slow, doesnt exist for 15 minutes every 45 minutes, fails to load thumbnails, the actual layout design, claims the page is done when it hasnt even fully loaded, and is almost unusable for me! STOP SAYING ITS ME! Its goddamn not, my connection is flawless among the other several thousand sites i'v been on and iv been through college to know what im talking about in this matter. It's a fact its not us.
> 
> My suspicions go against the database failing to respond to demand, d.furaffinity, c.furaffinity ect, or that your system is failing to respond to too many connections.



Um, they arn't saying that it's your end. When a client connects to a server, it goes through any number of routers and links. And for the past couple months, it looks like a lot of that hardware is running out on it's warranties.

Just the other week, well over half of the customers on Rogers' network (Which I myself am a customer) across Canada couldn't access most of the net for half-a-day. All because a Tier above them had a router fail. That's right, a single piece of hardware failing caused a huge headache.

So, just be glad that it's just the connection to FA that's having problems for you.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



2ndVenus said:


> Quit telling us its our fault and check TracerT all the time just so you can point at one thing to say its us. ...


I'm not saying it's your fault. We're aware some people (a very small amount of people) are having problem. If we can get lots we can help determine if it's a routing table issue with the data provider, a connection issue on our end, etc. There are too many factors which could be an issue.


----------



## Inices (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Working now. :3


----------



## XoPp (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

i have had this problem since you got the new shiney servers etc

firstly i thought that everyone is trying to do their stuff in the beginning so it just lags, but its still happening everytime i try to get in.

sometimes it randomly loads some pics and the site but mostly it just loads and loads untill firefox says something like this(translated to english):
_Connection interrupted
Connection to server formatted while loading.
Internet connection closed while trying to connect. Try again._

it mostly does this when i try to get to the front page, but it does and does not do that where ever i go in FA

i usually manage to open the front page but the only pictures i see are the ads and the top banner


edi
with the half loaded front page, i am able to open artwork by clicking their name and they load fine just like any other page.
then i refresh the front page and i cant do anything again. it just waits for response from a.furaffinity.net, when it loads it(stops loading, i dunno if it loads it), the front page still doesn't have images and i cant open the artwork anymore

edi2
i can open the artwork again from the half loaded frontpage as before :/
i am 100% sure if i refresh the frontpage, i cant load anything again


----------



## 2ndVenus (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

I never knew how to do a tracert properly because the tutorials are awful, google doesnt give me much but i finally got this *check attachment* the site keeps dieing and never comes back for a while for me every 40 mins.

It gets to #19 and fails, shows me an IP from furaffinity with no name, then the tracert auto-closes on me to fast to screen it or look at the number with my glasses-cursed eyes. Every other sites fine.


----------



## FurryWurry (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

The tracert window won't close if you open the command window yourself.

Select Start in the toolbar
Select Run...
Type the three letters cmd in the text entry box labelled Open:
Click on OK

In the popup window, type
tracert www.furaffinity.net

The equivalent command for MacOS and Linux is 
traceroute
although you may have to prefix it by the full path to its directory.


----------



## 2ndVenus (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Thats exactly what i did hun.

Its back up now anyway so its not gunna do it. But it takes about 30 seconds for 19 to give an ip but no server details and it sorta does a autoclose.


----------



## FurryWurry (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

That is strange. 

I don't remember ever seeing a manually opened command window autoclose. It usually just sits there waiting for you to type more commands. When tracert can't contact the final destination, it usually loops, typing lines containing three asterisks.


----------



## 2ndVenus (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

It started doing it again and i managed to screenshot the millisecond before it closed.

The tracert froze for about 10 seconds trying to contact number 19. This is while the website fails to load for me "Page Load Error, Website does not exist"
 Here ya go:


----------



## FurryWurry (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Superficially it looks to me like problems in FA's local hosting service. My traceroute seems to be getting timeouts there:

```
15    27 ms    30 ms    28 ms  fe-4-1.core1.ash.va.ironpath.net [63.210.41.158]
 16    31 ms    30 ms     *     66.112.208.26
 17    29 ms     *       26 ms  66-112-210-126.ironpath.net [66.112.210.126]
```


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Oh, everyone has this problem, especially on weekends.

Only fix is for staff to get a higher bandline.  That's not gonna happen.

Secondary solution:  Be more patient.  Or use a proxy closer to the FA server to reduce timeouts.  (It may be a bit slower, but more functional.)


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



Archibald Ironfist said:


> Only fix is for staff to get a higher bandline.  That's not gonna happen.


It's not a bandwidth issue, and yes, I can get a ton more bandwidth tomorrow if I needed it.


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Really?


c.c

Plz du?  Even if it, uh, 'is not a bandwidth issue'.  =D


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



Archibald Ironfist said:


> Really?
> 
> c.c
> 
> Plz du?  Even if it, uh, 'is not a bandwidth issue'.  =D


With what money?

http://www.furaffinity.net/controls/

If you check the Control Panel donation's bar we've gotten 30% of our monthly donations via paypal, 4% by Amazon and I wager another 20% via ads. We've just barely hit 50% of operating costs for November, so... there's no money to expand anything at all. I'm all for expanding services, but you have to have capital to do it with.


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Hrf, well that sucks.

Is there any way to cut back on bandwidth use somehow?  Like a max global connections limit?  Or limiting the maximum KB/s download rate (so privilidged users can't sap everyone else off)?


----------



## 2ndVenus (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



Archibald Ironfist said:


> Hrf, well that sucks.
> 
> Is there any way to cut back on bandwidth use somehow?  Like a max global connections limit?  Or limiting the maximum KB/s download rate (so privilidged users can't sap everyone else off)?



I think lowering the bandwidth cap would slow peoples browsing thus making one nightmare queue of connections on the server XP Processing would be up bigtime.


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

Not really.  In the average website, some users get 100+ KB/s, taking up the space of ten users, just because they have a faster ISP.

For example, on my SSH and FTP servers, I set a cap of 5 KB/s upload/download for guest and temp users, and 128 KB/s for admin and content providers.  Thusly important work gets done at higher priority/speed without causing significant functionality loss.  Without it, a single guest could hog the ENTIRE server's line and prevent even admin from having adequate bandwidth.

Limiting all of the FA users to 50 KB/s, 5x standard dialup, would not slow their browsing experience significantly (as most pictures would still download in 2-5 seconds).  Whereas right now, i've been averaging 0.34 KB/s today.  It's downright unuseable.  While other people I know are ranging from <1 KB/s to 2 KBs.  Yet, from work, I can DL at well over 100 KB/s.  What gives?


----------



## 2ndVenus (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



Archibald Ironfist said:


> Not really.  In the average website, some users get 100+ KB/s, taking up the space of ten users, just because they have a faster ISP.
> 
> For example, on my SSH and FTP servers, I set a cap of 5 KB/s upload/download for guest and temp users, and 128 KB/s for admin and content providers.  Thusly important work gets done at higher priority/speed without causing significant functionality loss.  Without it, a single guest could hog the ENTIRE server's line and prevent even admin from having adequate bandwidth.
> 
> Limiting all of the FA users to 50 KB/s, 5x standard dialup, would not slow their browsing experience significantly (as most pictures would still download in 2-5 seconds).  Whereas right now, i've been averaging 0.34 KB/s today.  It's downright unuseable.  While other people I know are ranging from <1 KB/s to 2 KBs.  Yet, from work, I can DL at well over 100 KB/s.  What gives?



No offense, but we PAY MORE for our internet, it doesnt come cheap either. Limiting us is sacrilegious and extremely unfair. Even if we have a faster connection, we get no process priorities at all by the server, everyone at the moment is handled as fast as possible. I for one do not think FA is slowing down at all, my pages when loading correctly are done in less than 4 seconds. Thats fast.

If someone on 56kb modem is loading slow, (which they will) that doesnt justify why everyone else should be at the same speed.


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

And that's entirely because you have a much faster connection.

No, it's not fair that only rich people should use FA.  That's downright ludicrous.  Load balancing gives a fair and equal solution to everyone.
Besides, Price has surprisingly little to do with speed.  I pay $120/mo for a 2mbit line.  Satellite.  It's the only option when you live someplace that has no cable or DSL available.


Also, you clearly need to read a bit closer.  I said nothing about making everyone as slow as dialup.  I only suggested limiting it to sane speeds.  You only need to download a picture at a time, not the entire site in seconds.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



Archibald Ironfist said:


> No, it's not fair that only rich people should use FA.  That's downright ludicrous.


The pipe that we are connected to has more than enough bandwidth, and if we need to burst we can. There is nothing on FA's pipe or load that should be slowing down your connection.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



Dragoneer said:


> The pipe that we are connected to has more than enough bandwidth, and if we need to burst we can. There is nothing on FA's pipe or load that should be slowing down your connection.


It seems he's asking if reducing the "Pipe" will decrease the Cost and make it a little easier to handle the price to run the site.

though I am assuming that you've taken into account the donations received and are currently utilizing a "Pipe" that is on par with the amount of money received...


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

No, I was suggesting that a lack of bandwidth was the reason so many people are experiencing such degraded performance from FA specifically.

If it's not, what is it?  More IO than the disk can handle?  Not enough RAM to have agressive memory caching of data?

I mean, if this many people from this many locations are having the same problem, and only on FA, there's obviously a problem.  And, being someone who enjoys FA, I would like to get it fixed so I, and others, can use FA effectively.  At present I can only download anything reasonable late at night or early morning, or during weekdays during US work hours.
Considering I have a reasonably fast connection that gets 200 KB/s easily from every other site, bittorrent (which hits 240 KB/s sometimes), etc. i'm skeptical that it's my connection.  And tracing the connection shows no real increase in latency at any point.  The problem continues across multiple non-IE browsers and even OSs.  And it even occurs at two different locations, home and work (which had a dedicated T1).

I'm running out of ideas here!  I'm not ruling out some sort of user error, but considering the other FA users and that I like to think i'm a somewhat knowledgeable user, i'm just out of troubleshooting ideas.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*

This thread is quite old, and really there aren't a whole lot of people complaining.

Relatively speaking there aren't a whole lot of people that are experiencing any issue. There are 114 replies to this thread, even if we were to count each and every one of them as a unique person with this issue there are still a little over 62,500 people who are NOT having the issue.

When you think of these numbers it is quite possible that the issue people are experiencing are on their end, and not on the FA Site's end.


----------



## 2ndVenus (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



Quiet269 said:


> This thread is quite old, and really there aren't a whole lot of people complaining.
> 
> Relatively speaking there aren't a whole lot of people that are experiencing any issue. There are 114 replies to this thread, even if we were to count each and every one of them as a unique person with this issue there are still a little over 62,500 people who are NOT having the issue.
> 
> When you think of these numbers it is quite possible that the issue people are experiencing are on their end, and not on the FA Site's end.



Yeah but how many of those are on (actively) the forums? 1%?


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



Archibald Ironfist said:


> No, I was suggesting that a lack of bandwidth was the reason so many people are experiencing such degraded performance from FA specifically.


If anything, I'd imagine it to be a routing table issue. Somewhere in the vast series of tubes something is causing traffic to move at a standstill for a small number of people. What, where, I don't know. I've connected to FA from many places and never experienced the issue myself, so it makes it hard to troubleshoot.

There are an incredible amount of variables here that can be at fault, and the fact that most FA users are able to access the site with little to no problem tells me it's not on FA's side. But nor does that necessarily put it on the user's side, either. It's the "in between" nodes that I believe may be causing the problem.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Site Grinding to Nearly a Halt, All But Unusable...and Nobody Else Has This Probl*



2ndVenus said:


> Yeah but how many of those are on (actively) the forums? 1%?



About 13,243....

...and if a user is having an issue they would probably create a forum name and post about it.


----------

